# Before and after pics of my 55g Malawi tank with new fry added!



## chiroken (Apr 10, 2011)

Here are before and afters of the office 55 gallon. Got 20 demasoni and 4 lemon yellows yesterday to go with the rest of them (thanks Pete!) Please pardon the ugly guy's reflection lol

Before:









After:


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

looks good! you should go with the rocks up the left side also.


----------



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice tank!


----------



## chiroken (Apr 10, 2011)

jay_leask said:


> looks good! you should go with the rocks up the left side also.


I thought about it but then thought it would make it too symmetrical. Would love to have 3 or 4 mounds with open space but just not possible in that footprint.


----------

